# Parken während der Transalp?!



## MTBreaker (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ihr zur Transalp aufbrecht und per Auto angereist seid, wo stellt ihr dies dann ab? Beispiel Oberstdorf:

1. öffentlicher Parkplatz
2. da wo Platz ist und hoffen, dass es auch da bleibt  
3. evtl. Parkhaus, falls vorhanden?

Ich bin jedenfalls schonmal gespannt, wo ihr eure Autos abstellt.

MfG MTBreaker


----------



## paulaner61 (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich fahre mein Auto immer an den Zielort der Transalp z. Gardasee oder Comer See und stelle es dort am Hotel oder Campingplatz, wo ich immer noch ein paar Tage bleibe, ab. Bisher hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (23. August 2004)

paulaner61 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre mein Auto immer an den Zielort der Transalp z. Gardasee oder Comer See und stelle es dort am Hotel oder Campingplatz, wo ich immer noch ein paar Tage bleibe, ab. Bisher hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme!


Buuuh! Du hast geschummelt! Du musst mit dem Fahrrad über die Alpen fahren, um hier auch nur ein Posting lesen zu dürfen, verstanden?  

Nein, im Ernst: Also erst mit dem Auto runter, dann mit dem Zug wieder hoch, dann mit dem Fahrrad wieder runter, dann mit dem Auto wieder hoch?
Ich gebe zu: Stressfrei am Tourende - aber unterm Strich aufwendiger.


----------



## Matthes (23. August 2004)

Bin bisher zweimal von Garmisch aus gestartet, hab das Auto an der Seilbahn abgestellt, war kein Problem.

Gruß

Matthes


----------



## Rookie de Lux (23. August 2004)

Ich stand schon zwei Mal ohne Probleme in Innsbruck mitten in der City auf einem normalen Parkplatz und es gab bisher keine Probleme. Also nur Mut!

Viele Grüße Rookie !


----------



## OliTheKing (23. August 2004)

Hallo,

am besten auf eine öffentlichen Parkplatz ohne Zeitbeschränkung, dann sollte dier eigentlich nichts passieren. Oder gleich stressfrei mit der Deutschen Bahn zum Startort (am bestem mit einem Nachtzug bis München und dann mit Regio zum jeweiligen Startort - kann ich nur empfehlen  )

Ciao


----------



## Carsten (24. August 2004)

Nachfragen hilft meistens. Wie haben beim ersten AC 1997 in Mittenwald sogar direkt bei der Polizeiwache gestanden...auf den Tipp der Beamten hin.

Ansonsten Liftanlagen, Schwimmbäder, P+R-Plätze, Wanderparkplätze...da findet sich immer was. 

Oberstdorf ist natürlich heftig...Da würde mir nur spontan ein Platz ca. 1 cm vor der Felllhornbahn einfallen (vor den Tunnels). Nachteil: ist halt mitten in der Pampa, keine öffentliche Kontrolle, falls die was wert ist ?


----------



## mike_tgif (24. August 2004)

Also wir haben nach der Anreise mit dem PKW im allseits bekannten Bike-Hotel  Gruben in O'dorf übernachtet. Dort konnten wir das Auto stehen lassen - war kein Problem!


----------



## transalbi (24. August 2004)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch von Oberstdorf aus gestartet. Sinnvoll ist es, das Auto im Großraum München abzustellen und mit dem Zug nach Oberstdorf zu fahren. Da wird es mit der Rückreise per Bahn stressfreier.
Gruß
Albi


----------



## Ratiopharm (25. August 2004)

Bei Oberstdorf gibts am Strassenrand nen schönen Parkplatz (fast wie auf der Autobahn, nur mit Schotter ), westlich auf der Umgehungsstrasse um Oberstdorf rum, auf der rechten Seite, nahe Ziegelbach

Da haben wir jetzt schon 2 mal geparkt 10 Tage, stressfrei, gratis


----------



## Runningblacky (1. September 2004)

Ich habe vor 3 Woche in Oberstdorf beim Tourismusbüro angerufen und dort mein Problem geschildert. 
Mir wurde gesagt, dass es einen kostenlosen Parkplatz der Gemeine gibt und man dort eine Woche sein Auto abstellen kann.
Sind aber dann doch mit der Bahn von Würzburg nach Oberstdorf gefahren. War ein Fehler - waren durch Verspätungen fast 7 Stunden unterwegs ("Mehdorn´s Abenteuerreisen"   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (2. September 2004)

Unsere Autos standen jetzt eine Woche direkt in Brennero vor einem Supermarkt und es ist nix passiert!


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (14. Juni 2005)

Wir haben in Garmisch-Partenkirchen am Dauerparkplatz an der Skistation geparkt. Er ist eingezäunt und wird per webcam überwacht.

http://www.gapinfo.de/Dienste/Onlinecam/index.htm

In diesem Jahr starten wir von Mittenwald. Der Tip mit der Polizei hört sich gut an, aber in München zu parken finde ich auch eine geniale Idee. Danke mal wieder Albi


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2005)

Matthes schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bisher zweimal von Garmisch aus gestartet, hab das Auto an der Seilbahn abgestellt, war kein Problem.


welche bahn?


----------



## lagobiker (14. Juni 2005)

Gleich am Ortseingang von Oberstdorf gegenüber den Tankstellen sind 2 grosse Auffangparkplätze - allerdings kostenpflichtig (3.- Euro / Tag). 
Nachts beleuchtet, die Polizei fährt ab un zu nen Kontrollgang durch - hab' noch nie gehört dass da was passiert wäre.

Im Gegensatz zu dem 3 km ausserhalb im Wald liegenden Platz Ziegelbachhütte,- unbeleuchtet, kein Haus in der Nähe - zwar kostenfrei aber nicht ohne Risiko.

Ein Herr Aichele in der Sonthofer Strasse 5 (früher Tankstelle und RenaultWerkstatt) vermietet ebenfalls Parkplätze für 2.-  den Tag dafür unter Dach , zwar nicht bewacht aber unter seiner Aufsicht.

Wers kostenlos und auch halbwegs sicher haben will stellt sein Auto an einem der beiden Parkplätze an der Söllereckbahn Richtung Walsertal ab. Von hier aus kann man auch gleich eine schöne Tour zum Freibergsee abfahren und dann weiter über Schwand und Ringang direkt zur Fellhornbahn und ins Rappenalptal / Schrofenpass.

Wer gar nix findet soll sich bei mir melden - 

LB


----------



## MTBreaker (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,

man könnte doch sicher auch vor der Transalp in einer Pension oder einem Hotel übernachten und fragen, ob mans da die nächsten Tage stehenlassen kann...

bei mir wärens nur 2 bis 3 Tage, da dann Bekannte das Auto abholen... 

Kennt jemand von euch eine Pension o.ä. die sehr billig und evtl kulant ggü sowas ist?

MfG


----------



## Schlemil (14. Juni 2005)

Rookie de Lux schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stand schon zwei Mal ohne Probleme in Innsbruck mitten in der City auf einem normalen Parkplatz und es gab bisher keine Probleme. Also nur Mut!
> 
> Viele Grüße Rookie !



Du must echt Glück haben oder Du hast ein Auto das man unsichtbarmachen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagobiker (14. Juni 2005)

MTBreaker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> man könnte doch sicher auch vor der Transalp in einer Pension oder einem Hotel übernachten und fragen, ob mans da die nächsten Tage stehenlassen kann...
> bei mir wärens nur 2 bis 3 Tage, da dann Bekannte das Auto abholen...
> Kennt jemand von euch eine Pension o.ä. die sehr billig und evtl kulant ggü sowas ist?
> MfG



Hallo MTBreaker,

das macht hier wohl jeder Vermieter, dass Dein Auto stehen lassen kannst wenn eine Nacht bei ihm gewohnt hast.
Wieviel willst denn ausgeben - sind 20.-  die pro Person Dir zuviel?
Wenns nicht grad am WoEnde ist sollte das leicht möglich sein.

Gruss LB


----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2005)

in Mittenwald gestartet: Auto auf großem Parkplatz in Ortsmitte stehen gelassen, nach 10 Tagen wieder eingesammelt - ist sogar angesprungen (lief aber nur noch auf 3 Pötten - die Karre hätte eh keiner geklaut)
in Sterzing gestartet: schickes und neues Auto mit Kram drin im Wohnviertel auf der Straße abgestellt, gegenüber unserer Pension - kein Problem.
dieses Jahr lassen wir Auto mit Wohnwagen dran wahrscheinlich am Campingplatz in Mittenwald stehen, wo hinterher der Familienurlaub stattfindet.
warum sollte auch jemand das Auto eher in Mittenwald / Oberstdorf / Garmisch / Innsbruck / Sterzing / ... klauen als zu Hause, wo's auch 14 Tage auf der Straße steht?!


----------



## lagobiker (14. Juni 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> warum sollte auch jemand das Auto eher in Mittenwald / Oberstdorf / Garmisch / Innsbruck / Sterzing / ... klauen als zu Hause, wo's auch 14 Tage auf der Straße steht?!


nicht klauen, das ist sicher nicht das Problem - aber aufbrechen, Türschloss kaputt machen, Radio ausbauen - manchmal schlichtweg Vandalismus - die Jungs die sowas machen (minderjährig, oft Mutproben) sehen sehr schnell wenn ein Auto mit fremder Nummer tagelang irgendwo rumsteht.
Einfach mal Polizeibereicht nachlesen . . .


----------



## sehne (14. Juni 2005)

shon dreimal drüber gefahren und auto (diebstahlwürdig) auf wanderparkplätzen in den orten stehen gelassen. nie probleme gehabt. die uniformierten wissen wo dauerparker stehen und kontrolieren dort öfter.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (15. Juni 2005)

Also unsere Autos standen letzten September für 7 Tage in GAP beim Eisstadion. Bei unserer Rückkehr lag reichlich Laub drauf, aber ansonsten keine Probleme. 
Positiv ist Ausserdem noch:
vom Bahnhof zum Eisstadion ist es nur ein Katzensprung.

In Oberstdorf stell ich mir das schon schwieriger vor. Aber wie wärs mit den Orten vor Oberstdorf Richtung Fischen (z.B. in Rubi) ?

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## drachenbau (17. Juni 2005)

Hatte auch noch nie ein Problem mit dem Parken.
Egal ob der Wagen mitten im Ort oder einsam auf irgendeinem Waldparkplatz stand.


----------

